# Human moisturizer



## JanetK (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if its safe to use a human skin moisturizer on a dog?

Does anyone know if its safe to use a human skin moisturizer on a dog?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

You relize if you had just called your Vet and asked, You'd already have the answer your looking for....


----------



## JanetK (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot. That was an enormous help. If I called my vet, they would want me to bring her in to check her dry skin. That's why I'm asking people who might know. Again, thanks, your reply was very helpful.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

JanetK said:


> Thanks a lot. That was an enormous help. If I called my vet, they would want me to bring her in to check her dry skin. That's why I'm asking people who might know. Again, thanks, your reply was very helpful.


No one here is a vet, no one here can tell you what might happen if you put that stuff on your dog with its skin already being irritated. Only a Vet can tell you that.

Just call them up and say 
"Hey, I was wondering if I can use Human Moisturizer on my dog? It is this brand: . Can I still use it even though my dog has dry, cracked skin?"

No other information needed. 

You should rely on your vet for questions like this, not strangers on a forum. Just last week I called up my vet asking what I can give a dog for itchy skin. I knew but wanted to make sure what I was giving him was safe and was the right amount for his weight.


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

On top of a human product potentially making itchy skin worse.... 
human products are designed for humans (who generally don't ingest the product by licking themselves) and *may not be safe to be ingested* by a dog (which will likely happen), this is another great reason for calling the vet, or for buying a product specifically designed for dogs....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Some are safe for dogs, some are not. A friend of mine owns an American Hairless Terrier...naked dog to say the least. She uses Coppertone sunblock on her dog, but she has never found need to lotion the dog otherwise (at least not yet).

I know some breeders that will use mineral oil on the dog to keep the skin in good condition


----------



## MystykShade (Nov 15, 2008)

I know of two items we can use on us and our dogs.  The first is, 100% Aloe Vera Gel. Make SURE it is 100%! It will not harm your dog if she/he licks it. The second is, a sunscreen of at least 15%. A trick that I use (and I've heard others use it too) is too give your dog a treat or do something with him/her that they enjoy to distract them immediately after applying the gel or sunscreen. The distraction might make your dog forget about it being there.

Also, a bath with just baking soda will help with itching, too. My pit bull enjoys that, and both the Aloe and sunscreen work.

I hope this helps!


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Try giving your dog salmon oil capsules. I give my 17 lb dog one 1200 mg capsule daily. And make sure it's Atlantic WILD salmon oil.

An oatmeal shampoo will also help. They do have dog products for dry skin; I don't know what they are but I've seen them.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

If my dog I would call and ask if I could use one of the products mentioned. Do you know why your dog is having a problem with dry skin?


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

I'd be cautious to use human products like that on a dog.

I washed my dog with human shampoo once and after that he started to have rashes on his skin. Won't be making that mistake again...


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

Dog shampoos have a different PH then human shampoo. Might also be an issue with other skin products.


----------



## Ronsin51 (Jul 4, 2021)

JanetK said:


> Does anyone know if its safe to use a human skin moisturizer on a dog?
> 
> Does anyone know if its safe to use a human skin moisturizer on a dog?


I have been using coconut oil on my Alsatian X for over a year and he's coat and skin are in great condition
Remember that is just my opinion but coconut oil is safe for dry skin


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I think the "suggested reading" strikes again, since this is a thirteen year old thread. 

Coconut oil is a food. The main problem I can think of, other than an allergic reaction, would be possible pancreatitis from ingesting too much of it.


----------



## Ronsin51 (Jul 4, 2021)

LeoRose said:


> I think the "suggested reading" strikes again, since this is a thirteen year old thread.
> 
> Coconut oil is a food. The main problem I can think of, other than an allergic reaction, would be possible pancreatitis from ingesting too much of it.


I did state it works for my dog, and I can assure you he does not have any problems healthwise or otherwise, in fact it was only a couple of weeks ago he had his yearly check up at the vets and he was complimented on his coat I will repeat once more it works for my dog it is not a cooking oil it's a moisturiser for human skin


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

It's used as a cooking oil here in the US, and you can buy it in pretty much any grocery store.


----------



## Ronsin51 (Jul 4, 2021)

LeoRose said:


> It's used as a cooking oil here in the US, and you can buy it in pretty much any grocery store.


I don't know where you live but I spent a lot of time in Atlanta Georgia and LubbockTexas and they're certainly wasn't a shortage of coconut moisturizing cream ? So it's totally up to the person to try if they want to coconut moisturiser and not coconut cooking oil


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm in southeast Texas. I can go into pretty much any grocery store, and coconut oil is right there with the canola oil, corn oil, etc. on the baking supplies aisle.


----------



## Ronsin51 (Jul 4, 2021)

LeoRose said:


> I'm in southeast Texas. I can go into pretty much any grocery store, and coconut oil is right there with the canola oil, corn oil, etc. on the baking supplies aisle.


Maybe you should try a pharmacist/chemist, hope that helps


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This is a decade old thread. I'm closing to further replies.


----------

